# Phil Jackson having heart problems, undergoes surgery (MERGED)



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Phil Jackson having heart problems?*

May 10, 2003 

LAKER NOTES
Jackson's Pain Might Be Stress

By Tim Brown, Times Staff Writer
Laker Coach Phil Jackson recently complained of discomfort that he suspected was heart-related, and, according to those familiar with the process, was examined by team physicians.

Doctors told Jackson, 57, that the discomfort could be related to stress and there was no reason for concern. He missed several games and practices earlier in the season because of a kidney stone but has had no pain since.
_	_
"I won't deny it, but I won't confirm it," Jackson said Friday of the episode.

Jackson will undergo further tests.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,3047137.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah whats funny is you see Phil sitting looking all calm and poised and inside he's a bundle of nerves. Has the best poker face I've ever seen. Phil shows me the greatness in his coaching very often he's a much underrated bench coach the adjustments he makes are very smart and timely. He's as good with the little details as he is with the big picture focus. Usually coaches are one way or the other. 

I hope Phil is okay. I think he's as important to Lakers success as Shaq and Kobe are. Maybe he needs to do yoga more often and release his own stress.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Phil Jackson has heart surgery*

Just heard on the radio that Phil had heart surgery to unclog a 90% blockage of an artery. He will probably miss the game tommorrow. 

Hope Phil gets well. 

Does this change things for this series.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

This is scary, all of the injuries and things going on across the league the last few days, and now coaches are going down too. Who's next? 

I don't like not having PJ there. ESPN just had Aldridge on the phone from LA at the Lakers practice facility. he said that there still is no official announcment of Phil coaching or not coaching tomorrow. I just hope he gets better.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-lakers-jacksonangioplasty&prov=ap&type=lgns

EL SEGUNDO, Calif. (AP) -- Coach Phil Jackson of the three-time defending champion Los Angeles Lakers underwent an angioplasty on Saturday after experiencing chest pains during the last week. 

The procedure, which lasted over two hours, was necessary to open Jackson's left anterior descending artery that had an over 90 percent blockage, team spokesman John Black said. 

A balloon was inserted to open the artery and a stent was placed in it, Black said.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

That's scary stuff. My dad has undergone a couple of these, and if Phil has any sanity, he needs to take it easy and get let his health take precedence over being on the bench.

In the long run, he'll probably be ok health wise, and it's a good thing that he acknowledged the chest pains and went to have it taken care of before it developed into an actual, full-blown heart attack (unlike what my dad did). It's still obviously a serious health problem, and one that had to be treated immediately, but getting it taken care of has taken him out of immediate danger.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

I agree mikedc, he needs to take it easy right now.

LA Times has a few more details and quotes in it's intial report.
http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...600223.story?coll=sns-ap-basketball-headlines

I laughed when I read this one:

(Laker PR Director, John) Black, said 81-year-old Lakers assistant Tex Winter was yelling at one point during Friday night's game, prompting Jackson to say: "Tex, calm down. You're going to give me a heart attack."


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

As far as the team is concerned this is a big blow. Losing Phil hurts badly if he can't coach. He keeps the team focused through the emotions of tough situations. Shaq and Kobe without Phil couldn't co exist and they would just about rip the role players to pieces. They will probably win one for the coach tomorrow . This is a tough blow because as Clemons says no one knows this team like Phil does.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Prayers out to Phil.


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

Hope Phil's OK, he's a major key to the Lakers success.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I think PJ should relegate some of his coaching duties to Tex and sit behind the bench like Tex does. Tex knows as much about this team and offense as PJ does and the players respect him. PJ needs to take it easy. Hell, he can lie in bed and act as an inspirational figure and we can "win one for the Zenmaster"!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Gotta love Don Nelson...*

Meanwhile, Dallas coach Don Nelson showed up in Sacramento for the Mavericks-Kings playoff game Saturday night wearing a light purple button-up shirt and dark purple tie. 

When asked why he was wearing Kings colors in Arco Arena, Nelson replied: "These are Lakers colors in reverence for Phil. You never know. It's a 10 (the stress). It's not just the pressure you put on yourself but that's most of it. The environment, the press, the radio talk shows. Nine months a year it's killing you. I take two months off each summer that's for sure."

http://sports.iwon.com/news/05112003/v8546.html


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Always hate to see a warrior go down in battle . Heres to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Dang...Phil won't be coaching today's game.


----------

